# valve and torque specs



## asat (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everybody
this is my first post,i discovered this forum only yesterday.
I am relatively new to small engine repair but i love it as hobby, and since i am just retired i will have time to learn more and enjoy myself.

I would request your assistance please!
A friend ask me to check his ariens sierra 1540h tractor, i beleive it has a bad head gasket.
The moteur is a BS model 28Q777-0645-E1 code 981-2227D 15hp ohv vanguard.Could someone give me the valves gap and torque for the head screw.
Also is it adjusted at compression tdc + 1/4 inch
Last if someone knows where i could get a pdf copy of the manual for this engine please let me know
tks 
Asat


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Congratulations on your retirement,best of luck to you.Here are links to the service manual and the valve adjustment procedure.Hope these help you enjoy your new hobby.


Vanguard Single Cylinder OHV Service Manual-
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/04_272147VanguardSingleCylinderOHVAirCooled.pdf

Vanguard Twin Cylinder OHV Service Manual-
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/03_272144VanguardTwinCylinderOHV.pdf

Valve Adjustment Procedure-
http://pkjones.hubpages.com/hub/Hard-to-start-Briggs-and-Stratton-engine


----------



## asat (Jun 28, 2012)

Just want to tank you for this info..... i am a bit nervous since it will be the first time i try to adjust valves
tks again
Asat


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The valve adjustment procedure is very easy to do.Just make sure the piston is 1/4 inch past top dead center to ensure that both valves are closed completely.


----------

